# kudos to ILPlumber for RPZ tip



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Last year I was bemoaning a couple of Ames "silver bullets" RPZ's and Matt said he used a hammer and a blunt chisel to drift the checks. I forgot all about it till this year. I had used a crowbar but it was a PITA. 2 weeks ago I bought a mason's chisel and a utility chisel. I had to remove the checks on a 6" Ames 4000 SS. I was going to get my crowbar, and I remembered Matt's tip. I grabbed the utility chisel, gave it a couple whacks, then used it as a lever. Worked like a charm! Hats off to Matt.


----------

